# objętość catalogów

## misterLu

czy ktoś zna jakieś program , którym moge sprawdzić objętość konkretnego katalogu ?

jakoś wbrew manualowi, 

df -h /jakis/katalog

działa tak samo jak:

df -h

 :Sad: 

----------

## szaman

du

----------

## grzewho

emerge pydf   :Wink: 

----------

## szaman

 *grzewho wrote:*   

> emerge pydf  :wink:

 

w jaki sposób pydf ma pokazywać objętość katalogu?

no... chyba że głównego każdej partycji... ;-)

----------

## Prompty

zgadza sie 

```
du katalog/
```

ale bardziej przydatne jest 

```
df
```

 :Cool: 

----------

## meteo

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> zgadza sie 
> 
> ```
> du katalog/
> ```
> ...

 

bardzo by się można było z tym twierdzeniem spierać!

----------

## Prompty

meteo ---> ja mam glownie problem z miejscem na /  wiec o wiele czescie uzywam df ;]

----------

## misterLu

ja tez mam problem z miejscem na '/', ale potrzebuje tego 'du' do szuaknia tych 'opasanych' katalogow. Ale denerwuje mnie ze musze czekac aż on socbie podliczy tę objętoć. Nie da się rozumiem szybciej ?

----------

## Nunatak

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> Nie da się rozumiem szybciej ?

 

Kup sobie szybszy dysk i procesor  :Wink: 

A na poważnie, dla du pomaga:

```
du --max-depth=1 -x -h
```

(u mnie doczekało się nawet aliasu)

no i czasami wystarczy krusader i spacja  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Prompty

hehe problem z miejscem na /  rozwiazalo przeniesienie portażu na /smietnik ( 5 gigowa partycja na innym dysku )   :Cool: 

----------

## szaman

ja często używam 

```

du -scx /jakiskatalog/* | sort -n

```

----------

